
A #QuantumComputerArchitecture Tweetstorm [pdf] - app4soft
http://web.sfc.keio.ac.jp/~rdv/tweetstorm-main-190821.pdf
======
app4soft
This paper prepared by _Rod Van Meter_.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/rdviii/status/1178447742214893568](https://twitter.com/rdviii/status/1178447742214893568)

